# Owning/protecting me from other dogs!!



## Jill (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, New here! 
I have had mainly bitches before so this is behaviour I have never dealt with before, now I have a 3 year old male who I had neutered earlier this year. He is well behaved, clean in the house and generally the perfect dog BUT I have noticed lately when we meet other dogs he stays very protectively by my side or in front of me. He has never gone for anyone dog or human but I don't think this behaviour is right. I think it may lead to aggressiveness with other dogs if I don't stop it now! I have tried walking the other way(so he is not in front) I have also tried someone else holding him & he just cries till he is back in front of me. Help!! has anyone any tips on how to deal with this, he gets excersized 3 times a day in total for approx 3 hours so I know it's not lack of excersize. All tips really appreciated, I just want Max to have fun in the park not worrying about me!!!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It could be that he doesn't see you in the "alpha" role and feels that you need protection. I've seen something very similar with a female friend. After she worked on being more assertive and controlling, the dog became much easier to handle.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Pfitzpa1, I thought this & it's why I made him follow me, he does
everything else I ask him to! I have been a lot firmer with him since! Anyone any
suggestions on what to do when it's actually
happening?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It is more likely that he is guarding you than protecting you. What exactly is he doing? What's his body language like? Stiff, still, staring, growling, tail up/down, ears forward or back?

The best thing you can do is show him that other dogs are nothing to be worried about. Keep any interactions upbeat and brief. It wouldn't hurt to step up the NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) as well.

Raven went through a period where she didn't like other dogs jumping on me. I would purposely put her behind me in a sit (with a short leash) while I said hello to other dogs. Or if someone else was holding her, I'd say hello to other dogs and tell her "enough" if she protested. She also got rewarded for being calm around other dogs. It didn't take long for her to understand that *I* decided who I say hello to and when.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I agree with Jamie, he seems to me he is guarding you. A dog that is being protective picks up on the situation... a protective dog can be the most friendly dog in the world, but snap into protection mode when the situation dictates such is needed. My Aussie loves everyone, but completely went off on a random man walking creepily close to me at dusk on the river walk where I live. I was creeped out by this man way before my dog started growling and barking.

Anyway, for a dog that sees you as an object to guard, you need to work on rewarding him when people or dogs come near... try to make the connection that these things bring out the best things in the world from you. That way, when he sees a person come near you, he'll anticipate something great and view them as a good thing rather than something that might compete for your attention.


----------

